# Sign in the bank lobby



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A sign in the Bank Lobby reads: 
"Please note that this Bank is installing new Drive-through teller 
machines enabling customers to withdraw cash without leaving their 
vehicles. Customers using this new facility are requested to use the 
procedures outlined below when accessing their accounts. 
After months of careful research, MALE & FEMALE procedures have been 
developed. Please follow the appropriate steps for your gender."

MALE PROCEDURE:

1. Drive up to the cash machine.
2. Put down your car window.
3. Insert card into machine and enter PIN.
4. Enter amount of cash required and withdraw. 
5. Retrieve card, cas h and receipt.
6. Put window up.
7. Drive off.
***********************************************************

FEMALE PROCEDURE:

1. Drive up to cash machine.
2. Reverse and back up, pull forward, repeat as many times as required to align car window with the ATM machine.
3. Set parking brake, put the window down.
4. Find handbag, remove all contents on to passenger seat to locate bank card.
5. Tell person on cell phone you will call them back and hang up.
6. Attempt to insert card into machine.
7. Open car door to allow easier access to machine due to its excessive distance from the car.
8. Insert card.
9. Re-insert card the right way with magnetic strip pointing the way the little picture indicates.
10. Dig through handbag and examine each receipt to see if PIN# is written there. Finally, search through phone book to find your PIN written on the inside of the back page. 
11. Enter PIN into ATM machine.
12.. Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN.
13. Enter amount of cash required.
14. Check makeup in rear view mirror.
15. Retrieve cash and receipt.
16. Empty handbag again to locate wallet and place cash inside.
17. Write debit amount in check register and place receipt in back of checkbook.
18. Re-check makeup.
19. Drive forward 2 feet. 
20. Reverse back to cash machine.
21. Retrieve card.
22. Re-empty hand bag, locate card holder, and place card into the slot provided.
23. Give dirty look to irate male driver waiting behind you.
24. Restart stalled engine and pull off.
25. Redial person on cell phone.
26. Drive for 2 to 3 miles.
27. Release Parking Brake.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry but I had to laugh when I read this because I think I got stuck behind the lady this was written for Wed when I went to the bank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: hey the truth hurts :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL that is hillarious! :lol:


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

ROFL good morning laugh thanks


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

> 26. Drive for 2 to 3 miles.
> 27. Release Parking Brake.


 
hahaha! :lol:
that was great fish_doc. :razz:


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but I was finishing my smoke outside the bank yesterday and I was reminded of this post. I had to get a picture; unfortunately it's from my phone, but you get the point.


----------

